
The U.S. Is Purging Chinese Cancer Researchers from Top Institutions - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-06-13/the-u-s-is-purging-chinese-americans-from-top-cancer-research
======
Fjolsvith
> Behind the investigation that led to Wu’s exit—and other such probes across
> the country—is the National Institutes of Health, in coordination with the
> FBI. “Even something that is in the fundamental research space, that’s
> absolutely not classified, has an intrinsic value,” says Lawrence Tabak,
> principal deputy director of the NIH, explaining his approach. “This pre-
> patented material is the antecedent to creating intellectual property. In
> essence, what you’re doing is stealing other people’s ideas.”

Only true if the flow of ideas is in one direction.

